# American Models 80' Lightweight Passenger Cars



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Back in December I posted in another thread about these cars that all my improvements and modifications are finished on the 5 car set I obtained late last year. Indeed, I have been running them on the layout behind either a PRR E8 or an Alco PA/PA set. They run perfectly. I decided after looking at the ends of the cars that diaphragms could be added to greatly improve the appearance. Looking at the picture of the ends of four different style passenger cars the Budd cars have a similar end shape to the 80' lightweights so the AM diaphragms from the Budd cars should fit. The cars in the picture, left to right, are the AM heavyweights, the AM Budd cars, the Lionel AF heavyweights and the AM 80' lightweights.
Appearances can be misleading.
The Budd diaphragms will fit but only after cutting off two pins and 6 tabs that fit into corresponding holes and slots on the Budd cars. This is not apparent from examining the assembled Budd cars. The replacement diaphragms are also light gray so they need to be painted. I included a quick picture of one installed, the paint was still a bit tacky but I was impatient. I will let the next batch dry overnight, then I can see how they look close coupled against one another.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures. Getting the diaphragms properly ground down to exactly fit the end of the cars is more involved that I expected. The next ones need more grinding than these first trial ones. Not sure the appearance improvement is worth the effort.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom your last picture showing the the two cars coupled with the diaphragms looks fine. Just a thought here but if it is more work installing those diaphragms than you bargained for, I wouldn't worry about it. Since you were able to get the cars to couple closer, I'm sure nobody will notice. On the other hand, you will know the diaphragms are not on the cars. Will that bother you? Unfinished things like that, that are not noticeable to observers, on things I have not gotten 100% right but good enough, are always on my mind. Visitors don't see the issue but I know it is there. Bugs me. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Kenny, as you noted the cars are now coupled close together (about a 1/4" gap) so the diaphragms are not visible unless stopped at the station close to the edge of the layout. One reason is the diaphragms are black and the car ends are black. On the Budd cars the UP set has gray ends and the PRR set has silver ends so the diaphragms really stand out as black on a light color.
I plan to finish the installation but the priority has dropped.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I didn't think about the UP gray ends and PRR silver ends and together with the darker diaphragms. It sounds like your enthusiasm for the diaphragm installation has waned a little. I understand but maybe do a few at a time? 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I plan to do that as time permits. The next step is to fully cut and grind the backs of the diaphragms. Next is to carefully paint all the visible surfaces in flat black. From that point it is 30 seconds per car and some superglue gel to attach them.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

This morning time finally permitted a final try at the diaphragm installation. I consider it a success, now to finish the remaining car ends and redo the two previously done,
The first thing required was a much smaller diameter abrasive cutting disc for the Dremel, fortunately I had a few. This allowed finer control over the precision cuts. That done, I used a satin flat dark walnut spray rather than flat black. It is close to black but provides a slight color contrast with the black car ends. Four drops of super glue and it is installed and done. The back of the diaphragm now sits correctly on the car end and the completed car looks good on the layout.


----------

